# Natural FET



## Flash18 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi All

I wondered if anybody had a rough timeline of a natural frozen embryo transfer. How many scans prior to LH surge and following LH surge, how many days later would a blastocyst be put back?

Thanks

X


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I did a triggered natural cycle. See topic below for details as to what when.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329415.0

sorry but on tablet so find it difficult to cut and paste

Natural cycle can also be done with an ovulation predictor kit. It shows your lh surge and you ovulate 40 hours later. So a blast transfer is 6 to 7 days post lh surge so smiley face. Sometimes with ovulation predictor kit cycles there are no scans - you just start testing usually from cycle day 9 twice daily until you get a smiley face or positive result indicating your surge. If they do scan it is usually about cd 10 to check lining ok and you have a follicle but a lot of clinics don't seem to unless previous lining problems.

you don't necessarily ovulate every month and it can be quite normal.

you can do it with scans timing of which is based on your cycle length. In a typical 28 day cycle you would get a scan day 12 or whenever you get a positive test. You scan daily to confirm ovulation as no follicle present. Transfer for a blast would be 4 to 5 days after your scan showing you have ovulated.

most clinics either do it completely based on opk or as a triggered natural , as was mine. Triggering with a hcg shot ovitrelle or pregnyl as per fresh cycle gives clinic a bit more control over timing. It also works when ( as with me ) opk dont work.

your classic 28 day cycle natural cycle would be eg

cd1 af starts

cd 9 start monitoring twice daily with ovulator predictor kits

cd 10 scan to check lining and a dominant folicle

cd12 positive result on opk

cd14 ovulation. If indicated progesterone started either evening cd14 or morning or cd15

cd 19 blastocyst transfer

Otd is usualy 10 days post blastocyst transfer but can be 9 to 11

Hope that helps. Good luck . A natural worked for me.

X x


----------



## Flash18 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you! It's good to have a rough timeline of things.

I'm having a scratch, steroids and intralipids so fingers crossed our frostie sticks.

Xxx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, (edited to add the rest of my message-stupid phone!)
Natural fet is what worked for me.

I started with scans and bloods on day 8, 10, 11 then we went camping for the weekend so my clinic very kindly allowed me to take 3 Clearblue digis a day until I detected my lh surge (day 13). Then we transferred our blast on day 18, as they lose some cells during defrosting and it's better to get them in earlier rather than later. Tested 4 dpt after my acupuncturist made a knowing comment and bfp!


Good luck with your frostie! Xx


----------

